# iPod Options for E39 w/Nav



## sgran (Jun 14, 2003)

So I've read just about everything (I think), but I'm still confused as to what really are the options for getting my iPod (direct connect ) into my 2003 530i. I have Nav and already put in a Soundgate adapter to get the Alpine Changer (the one that can play MP3 discs).

I know, I know. So why am I wanting to put the iPod in? Well, I'd rather have the iPod and I'll probably be taking out the Alpine (and adapter) and put it into my wife's car.

So basically I'm looking for the options that allow direct connect (no FM modulation, etc.) into a Nav E39 that will essentially not have a CD Changer (since as stated I'll be taking it out). 

From what I've read on Soundgate's page their new Aux input sounds like my answer (part number AUXBMWV2). If anyone has installed this and has some feedback or has another option and can pass it along it would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## viega (Apr 25, 2004)

sgran said:


> So basically I'm looking for the options that allow direct connect (no FM modulation, etc.) into a Nav E39 that will essentially not have a CD Changer (since as stated I'll be taking it out).
> 
> From what I've read on Soundgate's page their new Aux input sounds like my answer (part number AUXBMWV2). If anyone has installed this and has some feedback or has another option and can pass it along it would be greatly appreciated.


The aux adapter will work, but it's not that satisfying an experience. The Denison Icelink is much better, as it mounts nicely, powers the iPod as it plays and integrates with your cars controls by looking like a CD changer. Since you've already got the Alpine/BMW converter, you can probably buy a cheaper version of their kit, since their kit for the BMW comes with such a converter. I assume they sell something that goes direct to Alpine for less.

I've got the Icelink 1.1 (and an aux plug). The 1.1 seems better than the 1.0. But, it does still have its quirks. There's another active thread on this product that you should read before going this route. You might just be happy with the aux plug...


----------



## nzDave (May 20, 2003)

You may also try Blitzsafe adapter, but I believe soundgate has an adapter too. They both have AUX adapters that allow CD players and AUX audio in for iPod. I had a Soundgate, but it made humming sounds (grounding and/or ground looping problems). I returned that for the Blitzsafe and it has been fine. The basic process is to run RCA audi cables from the changer connection up to the front of the car. Then get the Belkin auto adapter since it has a preamp in it as well. I also have Ground Loop Isolator box installed in line with my audio cables to keep the sound cleaner since you may or may not get electrical noise with the iPod being powered by the auto adapter while its playing.

I highly recommend this store: http://www.logjamelectronics.com/auxbmw.html


----------



## Keith (Feb 27, 2002)

sgran said:


> So I've read just about everything (I think), but I'm still confused as to what really are the options for getting my iPod (direct connect ) into my 2003 530i. I have Nav and already put in a Soundgate adapter to get the Alpine Changer (the one that can play MP3 discs).
> 
> I know, I know. So why am I wanting to put the iPod in? Well, I'd rather have the iPod and I'll probably be taking out the Alpine (and adapter) and put it into my wife's car.
> 
> ...


Steve, once you figure out what you're going to do, give me a jingle, I won a intergration kit for the ipod at Bimmerfest and it will not work with my car.
Sooo, if your interested let me know, I am going to post it on all the 5er forum's.

It's for certain BMW vehicles "without" DSP audio system.


----------



## sgran (Jun 14, 2003)

Keith said:


> Steve, once you figure out what you're going to do, give me a jingle, I won a intergration kit for the ipod at Bimmerfest and it will not work with my car.
> Sooo, if your interested let me know, I am going to post it on all the 5er forum's.
> 
> It's for certain BMW vehicles "without" DSP audio system.


Cool. Check your PM. It would be cool if this could work for me.

Thanks for the posting.

Steve


----------

